# home roaster set up for someone trying it out for the first time



## Jontyuk (May 1, 2016)

I'm sure this has been asked before but what would the best set up for home roasting in a small kitchen?


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

I started with a sieve and a toaster, worked fine if yr careful


----------



## PhilDawes (May 1, 2020)

A toaster oven, or an actual popup bread toaster?!


----------

